
Was the Olympic torch for 2020 lit using 35mm nitrocellulose film? - supernova87a
https://petapixel.com/2013/10/20/lighting-olympic-flame-involve-setting-fire-piece-35mm-film/
======
supernova87a
I was randomly watching footage of Olympic torches being lit, and for the
initial torch lighting ceremony for 2020, it appears that a piece of 35mm film
was used to start the fire!

[https://youtu.be/yD58s2ikdHE?t=3193](https://youtu.be/yD58s2ikdHE?t=3193)

Discussed more in the article link.

